# Monster alert!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We hit the flooded river last night for what I thought would be some fast action, and I was right. We caught so many catfish it was mind-bending, while most of them were small we did get a 33 lb blue and a MONSTER 71+ pound Blue catfish.

I love it when the rivers flood into the woods.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

holy smokes!
thanks for sharing; catch 'em up.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome catch! Is that your biggest cat ever?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang what a slob!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Awesome catch! Is that your biggest cat ever?


I'm not sure, this one was every bit as big if not bigger. He bottomed my 65lb scale out so I'll never know.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Have you fished yellow in awhile, I don't think the flatheads are there like they were just 10 years ago. People just don't seem to catch them as much now..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Have you fished yellow in awhile, I don't think the flatheads are there like they were just 10 years ago. People just don't seem to catch them as much now..


We have been doing 12-15 flathead nights over there, they are there, they just act funny.


----------

